# All-Clad + Others Customer Svc



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

For some time I have been looking for a good quality, tall, 12-quart stock pot. All-Clad, I discovered, has a new stock pot called - tada: All-Clad 12-quart Tall Stockpot. So, I checked a few web sites looking for the dimensions of the pot. I checked *TEN *sites, including All-Clad's site, and not a single one had the dimensions. Very frustrating to say the least. In fact, All-Clad didn't even have the pot listed on their site.

Finally, in desperation and frustration, I sent All-Clad an email asking for the dimension of the pot. In addition, I contacted Williams-Sonoma as they also carry the pot and I happened to end up on their site.

It is now three days since I contacted All-Clad, and I have not heard a peep from them. As for Williams-Sonoma, after about twelve hours I received a canned response suggesting that I look in their FAQ for the answer. Yeah, the FAQ'll have the information - right! Finally, more than 24-hours after the canned W-S response, I received another email from W-S, in which they told me they didn't have the information and couldn't provide the dimensions. However, they were kind enough to forward my request to All-Clad. I'm still waiting.

Not only did I find it absurd that not a single seller of the pot lists the dimensions, but that All-Clad didn't even list the pot on their site. Am I asking too much?

I even called two - maybe three - places that carry the pot, and asked for the information. I could not get a definitive answer - mostly the customer service people didn't know. One, however, gave me the dimensions, but they were incorrect. At least he tried.

I also looked at a copper pot made by Falk, and had a question about the pot's construction. I sent my question off at 5:54am yesterday, and by 6:05am had the answer in my in box. It seems that a quick and complete response is possible .... just not from All-Clad or W-S or any of a couple of other internet sellers. *Bah! *

I think I'll pay a visit to Bed, Bath, and Beyond in the next couple of days. They treat people pretty well over there.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I like to touch and feel products before I purchase them. Even if I find a better deal someplace else, at least I will know first hand, if the quality and dimensions are what I'm looking for. I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Three days without hearing from All-Clad, Shel?

How about two years since I complained, multiple times, about a problem with one of its products. I've yet to hear back. 

And you may recall the customer service problems I had with W-S. 

Seems like you picked the two reall winners. :blush:

Meanwhile, I predict the following at BB&B:

1. Whoever you talk to will not know the dimensions. However,
2. He or she will immediatly go find a tape and measure the pot for you.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

So do I, but before making the trek to a store that might have had the pot, it seemed like a good idea to know the dimensions to be sure it was what I wanted. The idea that I couldn't get the information from All-Clad really had me miffed!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

call all-clad an ask. I got someone on the phone instantly, 1-800-255-2523

model number 05513 is not be manufactured by all-clad anymore, discontinued, which is why its not on their site either.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It's a new pot ... strange that it's no longer being produced. I'm not calling All-Clad. I spent too much time on this nonsense already. Thanks for your help, though.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Chrissy wouldn't let me of the hook and insisted that I call All-Clad. The information All-Clad gave you was wrong. The pots are in production. But here's the thing, the woman I spoke with never heard of them, and only after I insisted that the pots existed did she check. She was surprised, and said that the CS people don't always get the full information from the company.

So, let's sum this up: All-Clad has not replied to my email, nor have they replied to the email sent byWilliams-Sonoma. The CS rep you spoke with said the pot was discontinued. The CS rep I spoke with didn't even know the pot was in the All-Clad lineup. What a gang of numbskulls and incompetents.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, Shel, you remember our conversaitons about this way back when?

Unfoturnately, it's one time when I wish I hadn't been vindicated. But yours is just one of numerous stories I've since heard about All-Clad's rotten customer service. 

They seem to be living in the past, when they were the only stainless-clad cookware maker around. Instead of growing with the times, they just get more and more arrogant. 

Perhaps that's why the competition is doing a job on them.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If you're getting a deal, checking the horse's mouth too closely might not pay; but if you're paying [shudder] retail, you might want to look at Vollrath (12" x 6.25").

That said, IMO, a tri-ply stock pot is kind of excessive -- but you've certainly been around long enough to know what you want.

BDL


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

Shel, there's one on Ebay - and the seller has pictures, plus dimensions listed:

Click right here to see the current auction listing for that stockpot. 

In fact, Ebay is where I bought my pieces of All-Clad cookware. Most were delivered in the original boxes with no evidence of prior use (probably someone's unappreciated wedding gifts)! As when purchasing a car; the new pot won't be new once you take it home - instant depreciation, but it's still shiny and useful. I choose what I want at Williams Sonoma and then go home and search for the same pieces on Ebay. 

Look at all of Ebay's All-Clad!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

that might not be the "tall" stockpot. from the looks and price. 

and yeah, when i called all-clad apparently her excuse for it not being in the system was that it was discontinued.


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

Right, I see that now.

Ebay has another listed as the Tall 12-quart, but it has a defective lid - and that auction ends tonight. I don't see dimensions in the description, but there is a picture. You could email the seller, who should be watching the end of his auction and might reply promptly.

All-Clad Tall stockpot

_Edit:_ Just noticed something in that listing: _*A Williams-Sonoma exclusive*. Retails for up to $600. _


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi ...

I want a tall, narrow pot with a 12=quart capacity. Many pots are shorter and wider. I believe that's the case with the Vollrath pots.
I'm not wedded to a tri-ply pot, however, I am wedding to the capacity and the height requirement, and a pot that is of good quality. FWIW, I'm not convinced that All-Clad pots are all of high quality, but that's a different rant for another time.

What I really want is a custom-built 3-mm thick, stainless steel lined, copper pot that's 13-inches tall with the appropriate diameter for 12-quarts, and sporting well-designed cast iron handles. Everything else is a compromise :lol:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, Vera - I'm looking for a taller, narrower pot.

Sometimes I buy on eBay, and I certainly sell a few items there as well.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That's a big surprise as I've seen the pot for sake at may on-line sites, and for *substantially* less than the quoted retail price - somewhere in the $340.00 range, iirc.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe something a little more like this? Stock Pot, Stainless 18 qt, Each

Or this? Stock Pot, Stainless 12 qt, Each

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>.....and sporting well-designed cast iron handles.....<

Why cast iron, Shel??


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Two reasons. I like the way they look and cast iron is supposed to transfer less heat than brass. But mainly because I like the way they look.

One of these days I'll have a pot like that, even if it's not practical or cost effective, or won't make a better stock than a modern pot. Just one of life's pleasures.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That's closer to what I want ...


----------

